# Alim ATX pour PC ou  Alim pour IMAC G5 20"



## airalfr2002 (28 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, 
Je dois tester un Imac G5 sans alim et je voudrais savoir si je peux utiliser une alim classique ATX pour PC(en changeant le brochage si necessaire) ?
ou
Quelqu'un aurait il une alim à me prêter pour faire ce test.
Je suis sur le sud de la région parisienne.
Bien cordialement


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2009)

airalfr2002 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je dois tester un Imac G5 sans alim et je voudrais savoir si je peux utiliser une alim classique ATX pour PC(en changeant le brochage si necessaire) ?
> ou
> Quelqu'un aurait il une alim à me prêter pour faire ce test.
> ...



Pour l'alim ATX, j'ai un très gros doute, pas une certitude, mais un énorme doute. Pas sur la partie "alim" à proprement parler (du 12V et du 5 V, pas de problème), mais sur le circuit de démarrage (et pour trouver les spécifications techniques précises de l'alim ) !


----------

